# Intel Boxed Kühler Umbauen



## Fabian (2. Mai 2008)

*Intel Boxed Kühler Umbauen*

Also heute morgen hatte ich die idee,einen Intel Boxed Lüfter so umzubauen,das sich sein Anpressdruck erhöht.
Dieser Vorgang ging recht schnell von der Hand,und man kann diese Arbeit an allen Cpu Lüftern mit Pushpins durchführen.

Material:
Intel Boxed Kühler
4 Schrauben+Muttern
4 Unterlegscheiben
Messer oder Schraubenzieher

Umbau:

1.Entfernt den Lüfter vom Kühlblock,um ungestörter Arbeiten zu können.

2.An den pushpins sind 2 kleine Plastikdinger,die verhindern sollen das die Pushpins auseinender fallen.
Diese Müsst ihr entfernen(siehe Bild)

3.Nun könnt ihr die Pushpins entfernen.

4.Legt eine Unterlegscheibe auf die Schraube und schiebt sie von UNTEN durch die ehemalingen Pushpinlöcher im Metall.

5.Nun könnt ihr die Mutter von oben auf die Schrauben drehen und den Lüfter wieder draufmontieren.

6.Wenn alles geklappt hat,könnt ihr den Kühler wieder auf den Cpu montieren(einbau erklärt sich von selbst).
Und neue WlP nicht vergessen


----------



## heroe (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Intel Boxed Kühler Umbauen*

Ich würde allerdings die U-Scheibe noch etwas isolieren, damit es nicht plötzlich einen Kurzschluß gibt. Vielleicht auch eine möglichst kleine U-Scheibe nehmen, um Kontakt mit Lötpins zu vermeiden.


----------



## Fabian (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Intel Boxed Kühler Umbauen*

ups ich hatte das vergessen,das mit dem isolieren beim mainboard,danke für dn tipp...
aber die temperaturen sind ca 2°C besser.
Das liegt wahrscheinlich aber auch daran,das die alten Pushpins relativ ausgeleiert waren/sind


----------



## heroe (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Intel Boxed Kühler Umbauen*

Also ich könnt auf die Push-Pins verzichten. So ein Retentionmodul hat doch was.....


----------



## Fabian (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Intel Boxed Kühler Umbauen*

ebend deshalb habe ich es gemacht,
als nächstes ist mein freezer 7 pro dran


----------



## Spaiki (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Intel Boxed Kühler Umbauen*

Coole Idee 

Ich hatte bei meinem Umbau auch überlegt was in der Richtung zu machen und bissel im I-Net gestöbert um eventuelle Denkfehler zu umgehen und bin dann auf eine fertige Lösung von Thermalright gestoßen.

Thermalright LGA775 Bolt-Thru Kit

Ob nu fertig oder selbst gebaut es zeigt wie einfach man einen Kühler befestigen kann, warum macht das Intel nicht gleich so?


----------



## Fabian (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Intel Boxed Kühler Umbauen*

warum einfach wenn es umständlich geht??
Noch nen tipp,wenn ihr nen Freezer habt solltet ihr das schmiermittel vom kugellager austauschen,bzw.oben wo noch etwas zum vorrat ist das alte entfernen und spezielles Kugellager abschmierfett reintun,dadruch wird er ein bischen leiser.
Wenn ihr noch anregungen oder ideen wir z.b irgendnen umbau von nem lüfter,ich bin für alles offen


----------



## heroe (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Intel Boxed Kühler Umbauen*



Fabian schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch anregungen oder ideen wir z.b irgendnen umbau von nem lüfter,ich bin für alles offen


 
Sehr wohl der Herr..... darf ich vorstellen, mein "Hypernanoxia" 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Intel Boxed Kühler Umbauen*

das war doch mal der cooler master hyper oder??
Sieht jetzt hammer aus und kühlt wahrscheinlich auch so


----------



## buzty (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Intel Boxed Kühler Umbauen*

bringt der nanoxia da drauf was? ich überleg was ähnliches mit meinem freezer 64 zu machen...^^


----------



## heroe (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Intel Boxed Kühler Umbauen*



buzty schrieb:


> bringt der nanoxia da drauf was? ich überleg was ähnliches mit meinem freezer 64 zu machen...^^


 
Der Nanoxia dreht max. knapp 1500 U/pm und ist dabei etwas leiser als der (gleich schnell drehende) Originallüfter.

Ich habe beide auf ca. 1100 U/pm laufen lassen und sie sind nicht aus dem Gehäuse heraus zu hören. Einen Temperaturunterschied konnte ich ebenfalls nicht feststellen.
Der Umbau diente allein der Optik: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tageb-cher/15999-meine-hardware-zieht-um-lancool-k7.html

Aber einen Vorteil hats jetzt schon, ich kann nun einfach jeden auf dem Markt befindlichen 92mm Lüfter verbauen. 

lg


----------



## Gateway (28. April 2010)

*AW: Intel Boxed Kühler Umbauen*

Um den Kühler wieder einzubauen must du aber das Mainboard ausbauen oder, es liest sich nämlich so als sei dem nicht so.


----------

